# install in another place



## diegoshaman (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello folks, good night! 

I have the following scenario:

* tinybsd image mounted on /media 
* tinybsd is inside md0a (I create the md with *mdconfig -a -t vnode -u 0 -f tinybsd.bin*)

With this command, I tried to install:


```
#cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal
#make install LOCALBASE=/media/usr/localPREFIX=/media/usr/local                       PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/media/usr/local/bin PKG_FORCE_REGISTER=1
```

The problem is: the command *make install* put some necessary dependencies on /usr/local and not inside /media/usr/local. 

Someone can help me?

Thanks !


----------

